# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  متدولوژی شی گرا درuml

## melodi_44

سلام
وقتتون بخیر
از من خواسته شده تا کنفرانسی در مورد متدولوژی شی گرا که یکی از انواع متدولوژی در umlهست تهیه کنم
ولی من مطلبی پیدا نکردم که صریح این موضوع رو توضیح داده باشه تا راحت بفهمم و سر کلاس توضیح بدم
از دوستان میخوام که به من مطلبی بدن یا معرفی کنن تا بتونم ازش استفاده کنم
با تشکر و خسته نباشید

----------

